# Share some of your goal setting tips



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Share some of your goal setting tips!

My first tip: When you can, do more than what your goal originally called for. For example, if your goal called for saying "hi" to 10 stangers, say "hi" to an 11th or 12th stranger as well. I do this, because I find that I often rush through a goal. It becomes just a race to get it over with. Rushing to complete a goal, just so you can get out of the social situation, is not a good mindset to have while trying to overcome your sa. Also, when you accomplish more than what your goal originally called for, it gives you a greater level of satisfaction. Start out by setting goals that are easy to surpass.

Who's next?


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Don't be afraid to be wrong or mess up and don't let it deter you, act like you are totally confident anyway. We are human and we sometimes cave in, but it's how you respond to failure, how you learn from it that will help you meet your goals.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Tthe first step of any goal is the hardest. Once you get started on something, it becomes so much easier.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Try to break larger goals into smaller steps.


----------



## Zero From Outer Space (Jan 10, 2005)

Here's one I didn't realize until I read it somewhere: be very specific about your goals.

For example, there are a lot of goals on this board that read like "go to more social gatherings," when the goal should really be "go to church at 7pm on Sunday" or "join the Art Club next week"

It is a simple thing that really helps me think about what my goals really are.


----------



## Sillouhette (Nov 16, 2008)

I have been actively working on setting goals the past few years and following through usually. :yes It's true that you have to take tiny, baby steps because the goal gets closer with each step and it doesn't seem so monumental a task as you move further towards the end/completion. When each step is completed successfully you feel more and more confident that you will see it through to the end. My goals don't usually DON'T involve other people because they are ALWAYS a failure. :| To another person they don't see what I see, in my head. My plans make sense to me but not to others. I guess I am a visionary in that respect.

When you hit a brick wall along the way you have to incorporate "Lateral Thinking". I am VERY good at that. Finding ways to achieve something when your path is blocked. Finding a way around an obstacle. And if other people are involved there will ALWAYS be an obstacle. Not just the ones that naturally occur but the ones other people throw in the way with their negativity.

I have found there is always more that one solution to a problem and if you give it enough thought you can usually find a way.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Great tips everyone !


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

I have my goals posted on my wall by my bed so I see them everyday when i wake up and before bed.

Theres a deadline on them to.

Theres also a photoshoped picture of the joys involved with accomplishing my goals

and nightlights pointing toward it which automatically turn on when it gets dark


----------



## shocksleeper (May 11, 2009)

Wow really AJ? :lol That's fantastic...and quite elaborate!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

AJ, great way to do your goals! Very Thorough. I've done something similar. I have messages posted on a few places around my room. They are related to a non SA goal though. Like, "I will be published!"


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Yeah AJ's got the right idea. Get your subconscious mind to work on your goals it really works.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

That's an awesome idea AJ, I should try that.


----------



## glamourdollxoxo (Jun 4, 2009)

Get my driver's license this summer
Get over the breakup with my boyfriend
Get my website going and up and running
Get in Shape


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Keep a journal of productive things you do each day. I've been trying this lately. I write down each productive thing I do even if it isn't that great. I think this helps to encourage me to do something each day and it also a record of past days. I have trouble keeping a routine so it also allows me to do random things each day instead of a set goal(having trouble with lately).


----------

